# Sticky  Health questions-read this



## redog

Gopitbull.com's member's medical advice is intended for educational purposes only. They are not meant to replace the expertise and experience of a professional veterinarian. Do not use the information presented here to make decisions about your dog’s ailment. If you notice changes in your dog’s health or behavior, please take your pet to the nearest veterinarian or an emergency pet clinic as soon as possible.
Roxy_Nie


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

great post Dave we're not professionals here and can only share our personal experiences


----------



## redog

nonono NO! roxy wrote that. mne would have said " take the dog to the vet idiot


----------



## American_Pit13

redog said:


> nonono NO! roxy wrote that. mne would have said " take the dog to the vet idiot


:rofl::goodpost:


----------



## redog

Can you tell Im a little pissy? lol


----------



## Roxy_Nie

I just modified it from some other random website........LMAO

So it's not exactly what they had up..

Hope I'm not going to jail.....


----------

